# A website is down only for me? Please help!



## rockangel

Hi,
Deviantart.com has been down for just me according to isup.me
It's been 2 two days now
I've tried deleting the cookies and history, browsing in IE, Firefox, Chrome and I've tried opening the link through google. But none seems to work 
Firefox give shows "the connection was reset" and IE tells there's a remote firewall blocking port tcp80 but I've already added that port to the firewall exceptions list, it's no use.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Your ISP maybe blocking it or even your country.

BG


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Is the issue occuring while you are connected to your Router - wired or wireless? Have you tried a direct connection to your Modem?

Any other computer/laptop that you can connect to your router and see if you're able to replicate the issue?


----------



## Wand3r3r

do a tracert Deviantart.com via command prompt and post the results for review


----------



## rockangel

Wand3r3r said:


> do a tracert Deviantart.com via command prompt and post the results for review



ok, I'm new to this, please tell me how?

thanks


----------



## rockangel

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the issue occuring while you are connected to your Router - wired or wireless? Have you tried a direct connection to your Modem?
> 
> Any other computer/laptop that you can connect to your router and see if you're able to replicate the issue?



yes, it's wireless.
I'm living in a apartment so I don't have the modem with me.

I just have one laptop


----------



## rockangel

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Your ISP maybe blocking it or even your country.
> 
> BG



Hi and thanks 

hmm, I don't so, it was working a few days ago


----------



## Jason09

To post a tracert, go to Start>Programs>Accessories>Command prompt. Type *tracert Deviantart.com*. Right click, then click Select All, and paste the results here.


----------



## rockangel

Jason09 said:


> To post a tracert, go to Start>Programs>Accessories>Command prompt. Type *tracert Deviantart.com*. Right click, then click Select All, and paste the results here.



C:\Users\HP>tracert deviantart.com

Tracing route to deviantart.com [199.15.160.42]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms login.ibsglite.com [192.168.1.1]
2 38 ms 21 ms 19 ms 10.169.212.166
3 20 ms 17 ms 42 ms 10.169.212.173
4 18 ms 18 ms 20 ms 119-46-121-93.static.asianet.co.th [119.46.121.9
3]
5 20 ms 21 ms 23 ms 203-144-193-68.static.asianet.co.th [203.144.193
.68]
6 22 ms 20 ms 21 ms 203-144-254-12.static.asianet.co.th [203.144.254
.12]
7 22 ms 20 ms 21 ms 61-91-210-5.static.asianet.co.th [61.91.210.5]
8 23 ms 23 ms 23 ms tig-net25-45.trueintergateway.com [122.144.25.45
]
9 231 ms 228 ms 228 ms TIG-Net241-210.trueintergateway.com [113.21.241.
210]
10 227 ms 231 ms 228 ms US-ICR-PX1-26-222.trueintergateway.com [122.144.
26.222]
11 228 ms 228 ms 236 ms te0-0-4-0.gr10.sdpao.us.easynet.net [198.32.176.
74]
12 319 ms 425 ms 435 ms te4-1.ar10.owlax.us.easynet.net [87.86.65.239]
13 233 ms 232 ms 232 ms cust-deviantART.owlax.us.easynet.net [207.162.20
7.38]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 233 ms 235 ms 235 ms deviantART: where ART meets application! [199.15.160.42]

Trace complete.


----------



## Jason09

Have you tried disabling your firewall?


----------



## Wand3r3r

I would expect a firewall to block the url as well as the tracert to the ip address. For example if a hosts file had the url entry it would go to 127.0.0.1

Certainly couldn't hurt to disable the firewall for testing purposes. Sometimes you never know and right now we are still looking for clues to where its broken.

Certainly can get to the site according to tracert.

rockangle since this is wireless, so I am assuming laptop, how about going to an internet cafe and trying your connection from there?

This would narrow it down to if the problem is on your device or its beyond your device.


----------



## rockangel

Jason09 said:


> Have you tried disabling your firewall?


Yes, I did


----------



## Jason09

What software firewall do you have on your computer? Also, did you try testing the connection to the website from outside your network as Wand3r3r mentioned?


----------



## rockangel

Wand3r3r said:


> I would expect a firewall to block the url as well as the tracert to the ip address. For example if a hosts file had the url entry it would go to 127.0.0.1
> 
> Certainly couldn't hurt to disable the firewall for testing purposes. Sometimes you never know and right now we are still looking for clues to where its broken.
> 
> Certainly can get to the site according to tracert.
> 
> rockangle since this is wireless, so I am assuming laptop, how about going to an internet cafe and trying your connection from there?
> 
> This would narrow it down to if the problem is on your device or its beyond your device.


I've disabled the firewall but it's the same.
yesterday the site worked but today it's not working again.
Do you think there might be a problem with my internet service provider?

And yes, it was working in the net cafe.


----------



## rockangel

Jason09 said:


> What software firewall do you have on your computer? Also, did you try testing the connection to the website from outside your network as Wand3r3r mentioned?


I have the normal windows firewall.
yes, I've tried going from the net cafe, and it was working.

The site worked fine yesterday at my place but today I can't access it again.


----------

